# conifers



## tacochan (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it possible to determine if a tree is diseased enough that it should be removed. Like seeing the bark on a cedar or fir tree coming away and bugs inside.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2006)

That sounds pretty bad.

Is the tree dying? Foliage browning off?

Any galls or unusual mushrooms around?

Any signs of holes and weeping sap from trunk?

And, any chance of some pics?


----------



## tacochan (Aug 7, 2006)

The reason I'm asking is I live in a Homeowners association and the arch. comm. has stated that an arborist cannot determine if a tree is dying, or compromised due to bug infestation. So I am trying to find something to take to the next board meeting to show the board that an arborist can make a judgement call based on certain conditions.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 7, 2006)

Tell your comm. that they are out to lunch. Call a consulting arborist like Scott Baker ( a member here I think) of Tree Solutions for advice. here's his website: http://www.treesolutions.net/


----------



## treeseer (Aug 11, 2006)

"the arch. comm. has stated that an arborist cannot determine if a tree is dying, or compromised due to bug infestation."

Another sad case of landscape architects having their heads stuck firmly up their asp[irations for authority.:monkey:


----------



## tacochan (Aug 21, 2006)

*tacochan*

He is actually a city building person.


----------



## tacochan (Aug 21, 2006)

*tacochan*

Thank you to all for responding. I have been working with plants for over 20 years and seem to do all right. I am a born plant lover and hate to drop trees, but at the same time I knkow the devastation insects and weather can cause. I found it very strange that someone would actually take issue with the qualifications of an arborist. Again thank you.


----------

